# HO overpass help



## Lone Beagle (Mar 20, 2018)

I am putting an overpass into my AFX track. I put an AFX low bridge support on each side of the lower track. It is obviously going to need some more support. 
How long do the approaches have to be? or what should the grade be?
How much support do I need under the graded part?
Overall, how solid does it need to be? I am used to residential and commercial construction and what I have seems really wiggly. 
Any thoughts, or pictures, or comments would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
John


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Wiggly adds another traction element to the overall racing excitment! 

But, since the cars are basically traveling in a straight line (along the slot) at any given time - physics isnt going to be a big enough force impact they can generate by them selves to move the elevation vs the built in distance to the outside edge of the track. 

Your biggest worry will be a side impact from "the ol' hand crane" or "foot" depending on track mounting height. As long as you have each track joint supported (pier and beam or post and beam) you shouldnt have much to worry about from the track weight either. I used coat hanger wire cut to length and height for additional bridge supports when I was younger to make longer elevations because they never gave you enough of them in the track sets I had. Also card broad to span the distance between our twin beds.

Realism though is another story. There is a track set up that is made to attach to a wall. (I think the post is designed to lock the car to the track but the cars essential run verticle to the floor.) So the electric motor torque can overcome virtually any slope.

I have always felt that the provided bridge supports are so 'tall' to begin with - to allow you to get your hand underneath them to extract a car if needed. So I often just used the smaller provided bridge supports with just enough clearence height for the slot cars. You can also create banked turns using the coat hanger supports and/or nails and screws :thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Beagle (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks! I think I have it better under control. I have been rearranging the track plan to make the overpass straight which should make it much easier. I also got a set of LifeLike bridge supports from Harden Creek. There are a lot more assorted pieces which should help. I agree the support sets go much higher than necessary.


----------



## SpeedyNH (Sep 13, 2014)

I cookie-cuttered masonite roadbed for my track to sit on, then cut wooden spacers from 1 by material to use vertically between that and my plywood table. almost all my track is mounted up on those so I have hundreds. you can make any vertical profile that you desire.


----------

